# Help withSolicitud de la Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea (TSE)



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I am filling out the form at the moment. However I have an issue with the last but of the form

It says

Domicilio del titular del derecho (trabajador o pensionista residente fuera de España)
Obligatorio Pais Obligatorio Direcció


Which i take to mean a UK address......... but I do not have a UK address, I have filled out my address here along with my social security number etc but it will not accept the form without this

Am I misinterpreting this?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

cambio said:


> I am filling out the form at the moment. However I have an issue with the last but of the form
> 
> It says
> 
> ...


The "trabajador o pensionista residente fuera de España" means "the worker or pensioner resident outside Spain" so therefore this would not seem applicable to you.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> The "trabajador o pensionista residente fuera de España" means "the worker or pensioner resident outside Spain" so therefore this would not seem applicable to you.


Yep, your correct. It took a few attempts to allow me to proceed without a UK address, but all done now

Thanks Lynn


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

*unable to get TSE*

Email back from SS stating

Some insured persons are unable to obtain the EHIC via this Internet service, such as:


Persons who draw unemployment benefit and their beneficiaries.
Persons insured under a temporary employment contract.
Persons insured whose entitlement to receive medical assistance due to income limit has been accepted or whose unemployment benefits have expired.
Recipients with an NIE,
 and
Persons insured who must submit specific documentation to export their entitlement to healthcare

Turns out I need an appointment?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> Email back from SS stating
> 
> Some insured persons are unable to obtain the EHIC via this Internet service, such as:
> 
> ...


did you put the NIE bit in red, or did they?


I got mine online with no problem


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cambio said:


> Email back from SS stating
> 
> Some insured persons are unable to obtain the EHIC via this Internet service, such as:
> 
> ...


I'm confused. This was from Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It does sound like you were applying for an EHIC, not a TSE??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm confused. This was from Spain?


yes, she was using the Spanish website to get a TSE - she was having problems earlier. There's a thread about it 



jojo said:


> It does sound like you were applying for an EHIC, not a TSE??
> 
> Jo xxx


same thing - it's just called a TSE in Spain - Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea. 



Quite a lot of the govt websites are available in English now - I'm guessing that either she was identified as British & received an automated response in English, or she's translated it to put it on here

TSE would be translated as EHIC


it does look like you'll need an appt with the INSS cambio. You should still have time to get it sorted out though if you're going away in October


edit: merged the threads


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes, she was using the Spanish website to get a TSE - she was having problems earlier. There's a thread about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes It was the TSE on a Spanish Web site

Respuesta a su petición: 0008178051 
De acuerdo con la información disponible en nuestras bases de datos, no es posible tramitar su petición. El titular del derecho puede contactar con el Centro de Atención Telefónica y Telemática, llamando al teléfono 901166565, o acuda a cualquier Centro de Atención e Información de la Seguridad Social (CAISS).Para ello podrá pedir cita previa a través de esta sede electrónica o a través del teléfono 901106570

When I went on to check progress, it told me the above

So I will have to go to the office or phone tomorrow


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

for future reference...not sure if it needs sticking somwhere

This is the whole message online applications



> About this procedure
> Who it is for
> 
> Those entitled to medical assistance and their dependent beneficiaries who meet the requirements in accordance with Spanish law and EU Social Security Regulations.
> ...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

ONE LAST QUESTION THEN i WILL GO!

I always get confused with name orders here so

ObligatorioNombre 


Obligatorio1er Apellido 

2o Apellido

First second surname

or

surname first second?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> ONE LAST QUESTION THEN i WILL GO!
> 
> I always get confused with name orders here so
> 
> ...



Nombre is your given name

1er Apellido is first surname

2º Apellido is second surname 

José Pérez Castellano would put 


Nombre : José

1er Apellido : Pérez

2º Apellido : Castellano


Jane Smith would put 


Nombre: Jane

1er Apellido : Smith 

2º Apellido :


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yes, I was confused because the mail was English.
I seem to remember that there was a problem with me obtaining the TSE via internet. Not this year, 2015 I think it was.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I was confused because the mail was English.
> I seem to remember that there was a problem with me obtaining the TSE via internet. Not this year, 2015 I think it was.


lol yes here in Extremadura its 1975 so......


----------

